# Give Me Back My Bullets



## namaste_lv (Oct 24, 2009)

Starting to work out a little table top studio to work with on some small objects. C&C welcome.






--
Josh

"Creativity is allowing yourself to make mistakes. Art is knowing which ones to keep."
Scott Adams

http://www.flickr.com/photos/98591309@N00/]Photostream


----------



## --ares-- (Oct 24, 2009)

I feel like the color balance is slightly off, its hard to tell. Otherwise its a good composition.


----------



## namaste_lv (Oct 24, 2009)

--ares-- said:


> I feel like the color balance is slightly off, its hard to tell. Otherwise its a good composition.



Maybe I need to push the colors a little more out of reality then, if it feels off. So it looks more deliberate. Was trying to play with a blue/orange palette.


----------



## Josh66 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks a little cluttered to me...

Of the 4 cartridges only one is entirely in the frame, and it's dangerously close to the edge.

I would maybe lose the one on the left edge, and back off enough that the three remaining ones are in the frame.  You also might consider stopping down a little more to get the one laying down (pointing left) all the way inside the DOF.


----------

